
A Libc in LLVM - akalin
https://lists.llvm.org/pipermail/llvm-dev/2019-June/133282.html
======
writepub
A cross-platform libc included with LLVM is much needed! Languages like Go,
Rust, .. already abstract away arch and OS details, while one of the oldest
high-level languages, C is still battling this fundamental requirement.

There's much argument to be made to use the OS specific libc, but that is
_only_ for OS specific tasks (ioctl, specific syscalls, etc). If we can make a
cross platform libc that implements and abstracts aways the 200 most commonly
used syscallc on Linux, I believe 95% of user programs will just work across
all OS-es

------
g82918
At some point it would be nice if some large organization would move us past
libc. Printf and kin are a nightmare. Really we need a more rigorously vetted
set of functions. Something typesafe would be nice and having a c++ version
would be great, imagine a memcpy that works with std::array natively.

------
georgelyon
Another interesting tack would be to include trivial functions like strlen,
memcpy and friends with LLVM (excluding, at least initially, things like
sockets). This would help a ton with WebAssembly as we wait for all browsers
to support WASI!

